# Crackling Speakers in Windows XP



## Beniffer (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey all,

my friend just bought a new computer, a P4-1.7 Ghz, w/ Windows XP and a SB-Live! 5.1 sound card. Whenever he starts up his computer with WinXP, the sound crackles on his speakers, but not on his headphones. But in Windows 2000, the speakers sound fine and there are no problems. Does anyone know what the problem could be? He's got all of the new drivers, but it still crackles on his speakers.

Thanks! Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Is it only on startup then it goes away? Also how are is volume settings?


----------



## harde (Mar 11, 2002)

I also have a P4 1.7 w/XP & SBLive X-Gamer 5.1 I have the same problem, and it's not just at startup, if you are playing an mp3 and click on a program to load, it crackles during the first few seconds of the loading, then just keeps playing normal. I've downloaded all of microsoft's service packages, they even have one that is supposed to fix the "crackles" but it didn't do anything for me. Any suggestions?? I have the latest drivers from creative labs web site. I just don't understand..


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

I have this problem also, and after fussing around alot trying to fix it. Between Microsoft and Creative, this is the story:
Creatives Drivers SUCK! They aknowledge the problem but dont feel like fixing it. So we suffer with crappy sound. Well I think we should all get Turtle Beach soundcards! In the meantime there is nothing to fix the popping crap!


----------

